# Twonky Beam PLay won't play avi file



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using Nexus 4 with Jelly Bean O.S..

I try to play from MyBookLive network drive to my Android phone.

Whenever I try to play avi on Twonky Beam it says Unable to beam. The media is not supported or maybe invalid.

It is suppose to support avi.

I can only play mp4 files, which works.

What could be the problem ? Do I need to install some codecs somewhere ?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems to be a problem for others and no help offered from Twonky Frequently asked questions might be better to look for something else to do the job


----------

